# WillowyndRanch



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Ken when are you going to show us the pups intro to birds? Looking forward to seeing those little spitfires on point.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I am too!

I just pulled in to the farm last night from 3 weeks in the Mojave and have been busy unloading the horse trailer, washing crates and blankets, sanitizing pans, bowls, setting up appointments for dog and horse vet, truck service tomorrow, Garmin tech support for a problem I was having with the Astro (turns out I should read the manual), putting a blog post on a dog we just put an FC on, http://www.willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2013/01/even-princess-can-hunt.html , looking at the list of stuff that's broke since I left, etc, etc.

I'm hoping tomorrow I'll have time to take the little buggers out for some time on bobwhite and will strap on the headset cam for y'all. 

In the meantime, here's a picture of the little rascals that might hold you over a day or two.

Ken


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Instructions were never meant to be read... instructions are meant to be experienced! Well done


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

All I can say Ken is.... RTFM Mate


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice looking pups! Who are the parents?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

V-John said:


> Nice looking pups! Who are the parents?


http://nelliexscarlitterblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> V-John said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking pups! Who are the parents?
> ...


Nice, should be nice pups!  

Loved the videos too!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe by posting this, I can get Ken to post up some pictures of his pups on birds.

Young pointers Wing on a string. Only done a couple of times before they move on to birds.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------

